# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ответы на Профессионал УНФ от 25.06.2019

## Gulshat

Добрый день. Очень нужны ответы на вопросы на экзамен Профессионал УНФ от 25.06.2019. Помогите пожалуйста, у кого есть?)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

Пишите в личку

----------

Али0341 (12.06.2020)

----------


## Валя3125644646

Помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужны ответы по унф- профессионал 2019 года( может быть у кого-нибудь есть?)

----------


## Катерина К

Добрый день. Есть у вас ответы на экзамен профессионал УНФ? буду очень благодарна

----------


## jarilo

И мне, скиньте, *позязя*!

----------


## Deizy

Добрый день. Нужны актуальные ответы на экзамен профессионал УНФ. Буду очень признательная за помощь!

----------


## SS_miracle

Здравствуйте! напишите мне в личку электронку. Скину базы по подготовке к проф. Там не только УНФ

----------


## Allana

Добрый день. Есть у вас ответы на экзамен профессионал УНФ? Пришлите, пожалуйста

----------


## Naty771

Добрый день! Помогите с ответам по профессионал УНФ. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pinkhair

Добрый день, пишите в личку актуальные ответы УНФ продам за 400. Лично все сама решала и искала, потратила много времени.

----------


## Admoptima

Буду признателен за ответы на УНФ Проф

----------


## Admoptima

Re: Ответы на Профессионал УНФ от 25.06.2019
Пишите в личку

Пожалуйста, пришлите на admoptima@yandex.ru, буду очень благодарен

----------

